# Cats on the move



## Elspeth 201 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi
We are Zebee, Nursal, Smudge and Champers and our trained human is moving to Spain. Any advice on location suitable for us?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Elspeth 201 said:


> Hi
> We are Zebee, Nursal, Smudge and Champers and our trained human is moving to Spain. Any advice on location suitable for us?


... just about anywhere!


I think you'll need to be a lot more specific if you want to get any sensible answers.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Somewhere with a garden is my suggestion.


----------



## Elspeth 201 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Yes*



MaidenScotland said:


> Somewhere with a garden is my suggestion.


We agree but it's location we want to look at.


----------



## Elspeth 201 (Feb 3, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... just about anywhere!
> 
> 
> I think you'll need to be a lot more specific if you want to get any sensible answers.


As I don't know Spain that well I was hoping for some suggestion. I'm planning to be in Spain as of April to start looking at areas. So I can't be more specific than that, sorry.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Spain is a huge country... 
We need more information than you are 4 cats with two owners.

What are you looking for?

coast, inland, house, apartments.. do you need to be near schools, expat communites.

You really do need to provide more details and or questions.

Maiden


----------



## Elspeth 201 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Hi*



MaidenScotland said:


> Spain is a huge country...
> We need more information than you are 4 cats with two owners.
> 
> What are you looking for?
> ...


As i'm nes to this I was not sure how much to share so here goes. I'm looking for a 2 bed property (not on a complex) initially to rent for at least a year. Don't need sea view so inland would be ok. Both retired so schools not necessary but expat community near by would be great. Want to be near ( 1 1/2 hours travel) an airport, want shops etc. within walking distance and low traffic for the cats with access to outside space. Does this help?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Elspeth 201 said:


> As i'm nes to this I was not sure how much to share so here goes. I'm looking for a 2 bed property (not on a complex) initially to rent for at least a year. Don't need sea view so inland would be ok. Both retired so schools not necessary but expat community near by would be great. Want to be near ( 1 1/2 hours travel) an airport, want shops etc. within walking distance and low traffic for the cats with access to outside space. Does this help?




Yes it at least gives us something to go on.. 

I have property in the Alicante area which is the Costa Blanca.. lots of expat areas and slightly cheaper than the Costa Del Sol.. 
I live in a lovely little town called Novelda but it doesn't have many expats or at least none that I have found but I do hear English being spoken by shoppers in the supermarket.
You might like to look at Gran Alacant Alicante.. minutes from the airport, properties to rent, expats community,


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We live in the campo outside a pretty village called Frigiliana. We are also close to Nerja and Torrox. This side of Malaga (the east) is far more like true Spain and many areas are very rural and naturally rustic which we love. Malaga airport is about 50 minutes from us and the motorways here are excellent and rarely busy. Nerja and Torrox have thriving ex-pat communities and Nerja has many social clubs and events especially for retired folk. My parents moved over here last August and now their social life is so full they have very few days spare to visit us!! Rental pricves in the campo for a two bedroom villa will be in the range of €450 - 750 per month. There are many good shopping malls around and Malaga is a beautiful city to visit. You can go by bus which will set you back around €4 return. Hope this helps. A good website to visit to get a look at some of the towns and villages in this location is Axarquia east of Malaga on the Costa del Sol in Andalucia southern Spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, if I had to relocate I would head to the Axarquia area, or maybe Jaen (though there are fewer airports nearby). I love where I am and have no plans to move, but you need to be pretty fluent in Spanish as there are hardly any expats here.

Rural Andalucia isn't particularly cat-friendly though. They aren't regarded as pets and are fair game for greyhounds practising their hunting skills (lots of tail-less moggies in my village). I've also seen kids throwing stones at cats, and the adults don't seem perturbed.

I've no idea if this attitude applies in other areas where there are more incomers.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are so many cat lovers here that cats seem to fair quite well; many Germans take it upon themselves to have cats neutered and then feed them. True, the Spanish seem to consider cats as an unnecessary distraction and use them as footballs but their attitude is definitely changing for the better, particulalry with the large number of vets and animal societies in the region helping out where they can.


----------



## Elspeth 201 (Feb 3, 2012)

thrax said:


> There are so many cat lovers here that cats seem to fair quite well; many Germans take it upon themselves to have cats neutered and then feed them. True, the Spanish seem to consider cats as an unnecessary distraction and use them as footballs but their attitude is definitely changing for the better, particulalry with the large number of vets and animal societies in the region helping out where they can.


Thanks for that. I'll have my own to look after but knowing me I'll help out with strays. Are you in the Alecanta area? I'm trying to find a good area to settle in.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Elspeth 201 said:


> Thanks for that. I'll have my own to look after but knowing me I'll help out with strays. Are you in the Alecanta area? I'm trying to find a good area to settle in.


See my previous post; I'm near Nerja/Frigiliana in Axarquia


----------



## Elspeth 201 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Sorry*



thrax said:


> See my previous post; I'm near Nerja/Frigiliana in Axarquia


I'm new at this so sorry. I made a prat of myself. I don't know Spain at all so I have no idea where you are located any big cities nearby that I might recognize? Being lazy, I could google it.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Elspeth 201 said:


> I'm new at this so sorry. I made a prat of myself. I don't know Spain at all so I have no idea where you are located any big cities nearby that I might recognize? Being lazy, I could google it.


Malaga is one of the biggest cities in Spain and has one of the busiest airports. It's situated on the Costa del Sol which is on the south coast of Spain. Use Google Earth to find it and explore or the website I posted previously. And no, you didn't make a prat of yourself, you were honest which is a very good thing to be....


----------



## Elspeth 201 (Feb 3, 2012)

thrax said:


> Malaga is one of the biggest cities in Spain and has one of the busiest airports. It's situated on the Costa del Sol which is on the south coast of Spain. Use Google Earth to find it and explore or the website I posted previously. And no, you didn't make a prat of yourself, you were honest which is a very good thing to be....


Many thanks. Looks like a good area to start. I'm sure I'll get confused and frustrated but I'll keep going. These cats are driving me mad. Best home they keep saying and with me busy packing they are playing up.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Elspeth 201 said:


> Many thanks. Looks like a good area to start. I'm sure I'll get confused and frustrated but I'll keep going. These cats are driving me mad. Best home they keep saying and with me busy packing they are playing up.


They know, don't they! One of ours disappeared just hours before the cat-transporter van arrived. She never left the house or garden normally. She snuck back in with half an hour to spare, after putting us into total panic mode.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Elspeth 201 said:


> Many thanks. Looks like a good area to start. I'm sure I'll get confused and frustrated but I'll keep going. These cats are driving me mad. Best home they keep saying and with me busy packing they are playing up.


HI, Another area you might like is inland Andalucia, I live on a fully residential park with other british retirees, very safe and secure, 10 minute walk to village and 24 hour medical centre, our own swimming pool and clubhouse, we have trips from the park to Granada, Cordoba, Ronda, Seville, Gibraltar for Xmas shopping, we have a fishing club, a golf club, walking club, and we all have pets. The park is 45 minutes from Malaga airport, and there is a bus stop and 10 minutes away from a brand new train station. This is another option for you to look at when visiting Spain.


----------



## rumpuss (Oct 23, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, if I had to relocate I would head to the Axarquia area, or maybe Jaen (though there are fewer airports nearby). I love where I am and have no plans to move, but you need to be pretty fluent in Spanish as there are hardly any expats here.
> 
> Rural Andalucia isn't particularly cat-friendly though. They aren't regarded as pets and are fair game for greyhounds practising their hunting skills (lots of tail-less moggies in my village). I've also seen kids throwing stones at cats, and the adults don't seem perturbed.
> 
> I've no idea if this attitude applies in other areas where there are more incomers.


 All of the areas suggested are lovely, however Jaen /Granada areas are much cooler than the Costa del Sol - I live north of Antequera (which is north of Malaga) and Alcalaina is sadly correct about the attitude to cats, dogs don't fare so well either - hence the many animal refuges - children can be particulary cruel. I am not suggesting all Spanish are the same and as Thrax said the attitude may be changing. Maybe look for a well served airports, like Malaga, Alicante etc and do an hours drive radius (roads are good so about 50 kilometres) from there and then contact agents, may be more difficult to rent with so many cats! My cat settled well, but he is getting on and we have a walled garden so is really safe. Good luck with your search.


----------

